# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Rocha Vulcanica e Substrato com Particulas Ferrosas

## Carlos Santos Cruz

Olá a todos! 

Tenho actualmente um aquario com cerca de 1000lts .. e com alguns problemas.

Tive outro aquario por mais de 3 anos sem grandes problemas mas tive de o substituir pq começou a perder agua.

Este aquario difere do primeiro no seguinte:

- Coloquei alem da rocha viva duas grandes rochas vulcanicas.
- Areia retirada de uma zona de praia vulcanica com aprox 50% de areia calcaria e 50% de areia de rocha vulcanica. A areia de rocha vulcanica tem claramente material ferroso, pos adere ao iman de limpesa!!
- Adicionei uma sump com um refugio onde coloquei essencialmente alga caulerpa com intenção de exportar nitratos e fosfatos.

De resto mantenho a mesma configuração do aquario anterior, boa iluminação, boa circulação, tpa's 20% a cada 3 a 4 semanas.

Utiliso peixes e agua locais.

Ja vou na terceira vez que coloco peixes e adoecem quase todos com crypto. Nos intervalos faço quarentena sem peixes na esperança de erradicar a doença. Não consigo, volta sempre de forma violenta.

Pergunta ... ja vi algures uma discução sobre o assunto mas ja nao me lembro onde.
Será que o facto de ter colocado rocha e areia vulcanica esta a causar stress nos peixes e consequentemente a doença. Ou será algo bem diferente. Alguem me pode explicar o que o ferro pode causar num aqua de salgados?

Baixei a salinidade de 1.025 para 1.020 e os peixes melhoram claramente nesse dia .. dois dias depois voltou ao mesmo .. estou agora a baixar mais para uns 1.018 1.017. Provavelmente asneira.

Será que tenho de trocar a areia por algo 100% calcario (o que ha por ca .. nada de silica) e retirar as rochas vulcanicas?

Agradecia os vossos comentários e conselhos.

----------

